# Cough syrup? purple drank, sizzurp, syrup, lean.



## Wrekstar (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone tried it?

if so i have a bottle of codeine
whats the dosage?..


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 5, 2011)

hehe :3 dxm.. Used to be my drug of choice man.. I know your talking about the hydrocodone syrup, the dose on that one is 60mL in the ones I drank, with no opiate tolerance, that would keep me running ALL day on a crazy opiate buzz. Dxm's dose is 200-300mg for a light trip(more like a high), anything over 450mg will make you trip. Over 600mg is where your gonna be so fucked you can't walk. Especially is opiates are in there too they potentiate eachother.. Its the best combo ever, you'll be FUCKED up


----------



## shepj (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought "Purple Drank" had promethazine in it?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 5, 2011)

shepj said:


> I thought "Purple Drank" had promethazine in it?


 yah, me too.. i know that beardo just had a bottle of that stuff the other day..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 5, 2011)

shepj said:


> I thought "Purple Drank" had promethazine in it?


the purple is suposed to be promethazine and codine i think the red is codine and acetaminophen and the thick yellow snot stuff, my favorite, chlorpheniramine and hydrocodone, and is time release.. its way stronger than the rest (to me), called tussionex

theres a wiki page for every thing these days lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_drank


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 5, 2011)

you want promethazine w/ codine. We trippy mane.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 5, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> you want promethazine w/ codine. We trippy mane.View attachment 1772272


 damn.. i'm sorry.. i didn't think it was beardo after i typed it, it was the one and only raw who had that bottle and the jolly ranchers the other day, sorry, no disrespect raw, lol..


----------



## filtereye (Sep 5, 2011)

where i live they took the safest brands of cough syrup/pills to OD on off the shelf. hard to find one to use now that wont make u OD on other ingredients.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 5, 2011)

filtereye said:


> where i live they took the safest brands of cough syrup/pills to OD on off the shelf. hard to find one to use now that wont make u OD on other ingredients.



not the same thing man, alot of people get otc cough syrup confused with lean, drank, purple stuff.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 5, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Anyone tried it?
> 
> if so i have a bottle of codeine
> whats the dosage?..



An ounce is a good starting dose. from what i remember i use to drink like 4 or 5 ounces in a route64 of sprite and jolly ranchers..


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 5, 2011)

Zip in Bag of Kush, Double Cup Full of Drank.. I get so damn trippy in my mind I go blank.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 5, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> you want promethazine w/ codine. We trippy mane.View attachment 1772272


oh wtf haha... thats what im talking about!!


----------



## Wrekstar (Sep 6, 2011)

SICK SICK, but do i need any special ' illness ' for it.. what brands should i be looking for 
get at the counter?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> SICK SICK, but do i need any special ' illness ' for it.. what brands should i be looking for
> get at the counter?


its Not over the counter cough syrup, its prescription only and its really hard to get them to prescribe it, cause of its abuse history.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 6, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Zip in Bag of Kush, Double Cup Full of Drank.. I get so damn trippy in my mind I go blank.


Your Juicy J references have made me respect you more, my man.


----------



## LifesWorthLivin88 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got prescribed some Hydrocodone syrup this summer after I got my tonsils out. It also had acetaminophen in it, so I was careful not to take too much. It was a really pleasant, happy drunk-like buzz. Unfortunately it only lasts a couple hours and makes you feel pretty tired.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> thick yellow snot stuff, my favorite, chlorpheniramine and hydrocodone, and is time release.. its way stronger than the rest (to me), called tussionex


I had tussinex and it was pruple, thats what I was talking about with the 60ml. I only bought one bottle of it, but it said tussinex on it. it was TOTALLY worth 5 dollars lol


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I had tussinex and it was pruple, thats what I was talking about with the 60ml. I only bought one bottle of it, but it said tussinex on it. it was TOTALLY worth 5 dollars lol


I dont think were talking about the same thing man, its prescription only






and its always yellow as far as i know


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Prometh + Gatorade + blunts of the goo = 1 super goodass time!!


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> you want promethazine w/ codine. We trippy mane.Attachment 1772272


Haha xD fuckin jolly ranchers.



> I dont think were talking about the same thing man, its prescription only


Well I bought it from a pretty sketchy dude, it was in that same bottle, but I promise you it was purple lol.. I wouldn't even doubt it if that fuck put some other codein syrup in there.. All I know is I looked up dosages for tussinex, I found out 60mL was good for someone with a tolerance, I was pretty into the dope back then if you know what I mean so I had a tolerance.. I was convinced the shit was better than all my heroin, sold all my heroin, tried to buy more tussinex, nobody had it.. Quit heroin. Good story eh? lol my heroin addiction lasted like 2 weeks, then I finally stopped and went 'wait a sec here lol'


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> Prometh + Gatorade + blunts of the goo = 1 super goodass time!!


 +250-300mg of dxm to potentiate it all, thats what I call a day


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Haha xD fuckin jolly ranchers.
> 
> Well I bought it from a pretty sketchy dude, it was in that same bottle, but I promise you it was purple lol.. I wouldn't even doubt it if that fuck put some other codein syrup in there.. All I know is I looked up dosages for tussinex, I found out 60mL was good for someone with a tolerance, I was pretty into the dope back then if you know what I mean so I had a tolerance.. I was convinced the shit was better than all my heroin, sold all my heroin, tried to buy more tussinex, nobody had it.. Quit heroin. Good story eh? lol my heroin addiction lasted like 2 weeks, then I finally stopped and went 'wait a sec here lol'


could have been real, could have just been regular prometh, I've just never seen purple tussionex, but then again there are alot of wierd medicine off brands in different areas.. use to get these "vicodin" that were chewable and minty... like wtf right lol taste like candy.

the purple is good stuff to though. i think the main difference is the yellow is time release, and has some antihistamine in it or something


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> could have been real, could have just been regular prometh, I've just never seen purple tussionex, but then again there are alot of wierd medicine off brands in different areas.. use to get these "vicodin" that were chewable and minty... like wtf right lol taste like candy.
> 
> the purple is good stuff to though. i think the main difference is the yellow is time release, and has some antihistamine in it or something


I'm gonna have to get me some of them! haha but fuckin.. Uhm.. Crap.. I lost my train of thought.. I wonder how many times on this forum thats happened


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I'm gonna have to get me some of them! haha but fuckin.. Uhm.. Crap.. I lost my train of thought.. I wonder how many times on this forum thats happened


I cant imagine why they even existed.. making narc taste like candy can not be a good thing.. i've only seen them from that one person and it was only one script after that went back to normal kind. weird


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> I cant imagine why they even existed.. making narc taste like candy can not be a good thing.. i've only seen them from that one person and it was only one script after that went back to normal kind. weird


Haha actually now that I think about it I think I do remember hearing something about those, maybe.. Probably not, theres no telling lol but honestly the kid really was a bitch like we ended up pillaging his house, and beating the shit out of him, because he owed me 300 dollars and my friend 600 dollars, the other two friends who helped us he might have owed them money too.. But it was pretty awesome, he sold half of what he said he sold us in 2c e a long time ago, and we were like dude we could just order it instead of you ripping us off, so we went into his house, stole his 2c e, took a giant premature bud off his plant just to be assholes, and took his two caked mushroom jars... We figured all that is good enough to pay us back. Oh and we left him unconscience on the floor after my friend punched his face in. Haven't heard from the fuckin junkie scoundrel since.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

Im not a fan of violence, but i wont judge,


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

oh that motherfucker. We've all wanted to just kick the shit out of him for so long. But he was our mushroom dealer man, now WE'RE the dealers. MWAHAHAHAAAHHAA!!And dude you always change your avatar and it confuses the fuck outta me lol


----------



## Wrekstar (Sep 7, 2011)

Prescribed?
i think their must be products which u can get at counter


----------



## Wrekstar (Sep 7, 2011)

or LOL how do i make an excuse to get it.. hehe


----------

